
OECD:  Entrepreneurship at a Glance 2016 - Dowwie
http://www.oecd.org/std/business-stats/entrepreneurship-at-a-glance-22266941.htm
======
Dowwie
"This publication presents an original collection of indicators for measuring
the state of entrepreneurship and its determinants, produced by the OECD-
Eurostat Entrepreneurship Indicators Programme. The 2016 edition introduces
data from a new online small and medium-sized enterprises (SME) survey
prepared by Facebook in co-operation with the OECD and the World Bank. It also
features a special chapter on SME productivity, and indicators to monitor
gender gaps in entrepreneurship."

